
Starfish larvae create complex water whorls to eat and run - CapitalistCartr
http://news.stanford.edu/2016/12/19/starfish-larvae-create-complex-water-whorls-eat-run/
======
cristianpascu
"starfish larvae evolved a mechanism"

What's wrong with evolution journalism in few misplaced words. It sounds like
it was intentional. It also sounds like, while the mechanism was not yet
functional, the starfish larvae did well and good for, like, 100s of 1000s of
years at least?

------
gallerdude
Only the Ghost Bird knows..

------
empath75
Forget the starfish, how did they make that image?

~~~
rudolf0
Just a good artist with a pencil, maybe?

You can see more of her work at
[http://www.rebeccakonte.com](http://www.rebeccakonte.com).

